# Tatarstan — one photo per post



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Tatarstan is a republic associated as a part of Russia, situated on Volga and Kama rivers. Population 3.8 mln, area 68,000 km². Region where Muslims and Christians (50/50) live in peace 

Capital — Kazan, it's Kremlin is UNESCO Heritage Site:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kama river near Elabuga town:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Naberezhnye Chelny is new city with population 0.51 mln, built in 1960's-1980's for Kamaz truck manufacturer. It has no traditional adresses (bld-str), only new numbers system (like 83-48).


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Naberezhnye Chelny


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Ancient Elabuga town:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Sviyazhsk is an island-town, it practically has no new buildings since XIX centure. A candidate for UNESCO World Heritage.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

More Sviyazhsk.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kazan city (pop. 1.14 mln) is a capital of Tatarstan. Bulak channel:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Peterburg street in Kazan:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

All religions temple in Kazan suburb:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Winter in Kazan.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Summer in alpine skiing complex


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

New Kazan.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Confluence of Volga and Kama rivers.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Zelenodolsk town (pop 0.1 mln).


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Askario said:


> Winter in Kazan.


We don't often see mosques in snow


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

I never heared of Tatarstan before, but I have to say: it looks very nice.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Bulgar town, mosque of the 14th century: 









The town was capital Volga Bulgaria, it was destroyed three times: in 1230's by Mongols, in 1361 by Tamerlane and in 1431 by Russians. But some buildings were saved.



Imperfect Ending said:


> We don't often see mosques in snow


Tatarstan is the northest islamic region in the world. Of course, most people are atheists now, but it's said so.



GeneratorNL said:


> I never heared of Tatarstan before, but I have to say: it looks very nice.


Thank you


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Autumn in Bogelma district:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Oil-producing region of Almyat:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanx 

Near Chistopol.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Typical Northwest:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

del


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Nizhnekamsk


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Old Kazan winter skyline:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Chatyr tau place:


----------



## Грозный (Oct 31, 2009)

For me this is the most beautiful building built in Russia ever. 
*Farmers Palace - Kazan*


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

It would be better if it was 100 years older 

IMHO the most beatiful building of Kazan (of all Russia it's hard to find) is Ushkova's house:









It's small but so smart ^_^


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Northwest, July.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Volga river


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kazanka river (in Kazan)


----------



## CalmWater (Oct 8, 2009)

Excellent thread! Don't stop please


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Historical reconstruction in Biek Tau area


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Bulgar


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Almat (population 0.15 mln)


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kazan


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Some more Kazan 


















Dragon (Zilant) is a symbol of Tatarstan's capital.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Bauman street of Kazan:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Raifa monastery


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Old and new Kazan:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Bulak channel in Kazan


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Biek Tau district


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Volga river


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

askario!! These pictures are amazing.. I just went through all 5 pages, I love them!


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Ski resort in summer)


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Ramy H said:


> askario!! These pictures are amazing.. I just went through all 5 pages, I love them!


Tnanks 

South-East:


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

Lovely photos! I want to visit Kazan now!!!:cheers:


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

??????? said:


> *Night aerial, Kazan*


I CUM


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

The same colors 
Freedom square, Kazan


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Aznakaevo area


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Zelenodolsk area


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Chatyr-Tau


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Elabuga


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kazan


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Opera of Kazan


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Qol-Sharif mosque


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Nab. Chelny


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Kazan Millenium Bridge


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Kazan Kremlin Street


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Chistopol Nikolsky Cathedral


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

neromancer said:


>


:hug:


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Märcani Mosque - 1766-1770 - Kazan - architect Vasily Kaftyrev









Picture Page | IPIW-68 | Yandex Fotki









Picture Page | Татьяна | Yandex Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Cathedral of the Holy Trinity - 2003-2006 - Zilantov Convent of the Assumption









Picture Page | Sergei Nosikov | Temples of Russia | *Detail*

Modern copy of the 1422-1423 church built by Serbian monks in the Holy Trinity Lavra in Sergiyev Posad.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

TatEnergo headquarters in Kazan:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Elabuga historical town


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

In the Raifa Monastery (established in 1613)













































Picture Page | Vasily Shelyomin | Sobory.Ru

SOURCES:

1. http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/irrradem/view/175072?page=1
2. http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yurashkasu/view/27332/?page=1
3. http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/galifilimonova/view/200158/?page=0
4. http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/temples...252326?=page5


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Äcem Mosque | 1887-1890 | Kazan | Source


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Page | Иррра | Site


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

*ainttelling*, one photo per post! 

Aznakay district:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Chatyr Tau:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kamskie Polany


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Nab. Chelny


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kama bridge complex


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Nab. Chelny


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

All religions temple in Kazan:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Back to Kazan:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Near Nizhnekamsk


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kazan after the rain


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Low level of Volga river


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Otlicnie fotki russkogo goroda Kazanya  Ya bil tam v 2005 godu, i mne ocenb nravilas mix russkoy i musulmanskoy kulturi  Mozno mne skazat kak ziznb v etom gorode segodnya, potomu sto ya dumayu priehat v 2011


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Lovely photos!


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanx 

Bulgar historical town, one of the oldest mosques in Europe neighbouring with church.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Sviyaga river


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kama


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

After the summer drought:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Yar Chally city:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Peter and Paul cathedral in Kazan


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kazan circus


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kazan skyline:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Autumn.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Summer


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kazan City.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kazan


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice colors.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Sviajsk holy island


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Some more Kazan


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

F1H2O — Tatarstan GP


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Sunrise in Kazan


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Nab. Chelny city


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Blue Lake


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kazan Kremlin


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

New Kazan


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow!, some great photos on this thread.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Tukkerland (Sep 3, 2011)

Askario said:


>


Beautiful shot.. peaceful!


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Autumn golden forests are beatiful


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

*Kazan, Peter and Paul cathedral.*


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Volga-Kama national park








(c)


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kama river


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

^^thanx


----------



## Danniel45 (Oct 3, 2011)

That,s great picture. This picture are most beautiful and these place are blessing of God on the earth. This place reduce the tension and feel happy.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great updates.....:cheers2:


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://piclet.livejournal.com/21997.html


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Nurulla Mosque (Мечеть Нурулла) by foje64, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shot....


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Monument to Musa Jalil (Памятник Мусе Джалилю) by foje64, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kazan Kremlin.Tatarstan by Kvakutkin, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kazan by free3yourmind, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Qol Sherif Mosque (Kul Serif Camii) at night, Kazan, Tatarstan (Tataristan) by Osman Kuran, on Flickr


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for updates)


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

You are welcome Askario, I like Tatarstan want to visit it so much 

Kremlin,Kazan,Tatarstan by McLaren Clan, on Flickr


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

This Qol-Sharif is better


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

White Mosque / Bulgar / 2012 / Architect Sergei Shakurov










http://sreda.org/svyatyni/lokalnyie-svyatyini-viktorina-2/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5669718/


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

"Kristal" Apartments / Completed in 2009 / Kazan / Designed by Velichkin-Golovanov Workshop










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/ka3-na/album/222216/view/722129


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Raj20 said:


> Cathedral of Our Lady the Joy of All Who Sorrow / 1898-1906 / Sviyazhsk / Architect Fyodor Malinovsky












https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/john19772007/album/162658/view/695163


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Sviyazhsk Reconstruction










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/zaripovii/album/491248/view/1273133


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Kazan










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/denco18/album/156795/view/711225 | Full Screen


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Kazan










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/emilit/album/222565/view/1035448 | Full Screen










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/emilit/album/222565/view/1035698 | Full Screen


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Old Believers Church of St Nicholas the Miracle-Worker / 1907-08 / Nizhny Uslon 










http://sobory.ru/photo/137388










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/ivanov1825/album/441529/view/814612


----------

